
Google Transparency Report shows rise in data requests - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21169162
======
sjbach
Google's blog post: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/transparency-
report-w...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/transparency-report-what-
it-takes-for.html)

------
itsmeduncan
I may have missed this, but where is 'Other' defined for a reason to request
this information? It seems to happen a lot in the U.S.

~~~
sjbach
"Other" is as compared to search warrants and subpoenas, i.e. it's describing
the vehicle of the request rather than the reason for the request. It's
defined, loosely, in a tooltip: "Includes court orders issued under ECPA by a
judge and other court-issued legal process."

